# Rudy Fernandez: there is "a 90 percent chance" of playing in the NBA next season



## iverigma (Apr 22, 2007)

from oregonlive:

http://www.libertaddigital.com/index.php?action=desanoti&cpn=1276326708

http://www.as.com/baloncesto/articulo/rudy-fernandez-hay-90-ciento/dasbal/20080327dasdasbal_9/Tes


Rudy said there is "a 90 percent chance" of playing in the NBA next season and he wants to fulfill the dream of playing in the NBA.

translations:

http://translate.google.com/transla...&cpn=1276326708&langpair=es|en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8


http://translate.google.com/transla...dasdasbal_9/Tes&langpair=es|en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Lovely translation.

"The baloncestista Rudy Fernandez"

If he comes, Will he be a Portlandista or Blazerista?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Apparently he'll be wearing a Garter Belt


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

He'll also be expecting many minutes to make up for his lower salary


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Muy bueno!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Paul Allen slipped him a few mil when he visited


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

I took this translation from the O-Live board, hopefully it is accurate. It reads better;



> Rudy Fernandez admits that, "there is a 90% chance" that he will play in the NBA next season
> Spanish guard Rudy Fernandez is preparing for his journey to the NBA next season. The player from DKV Joventut has admitted that there is a "90% chance" he will be playing in the best league in the world next season, specifically for the Portland Trail Blazers, along side Sergio Rodriguez. Spanish manager Pepu Hernandez has offered his support, adding, "Whatever decision he makes, he makes. I think things will turn out well for him."
> 
> Rudy has admitted that he wants to achieve "the dream" of playing in the United States, even though he made it clear that his priorities lie with Joventut and their effort to win the league title. Rudy Fernandez was selected by the team from Oregon in the first round of the 2007 NBA draft with the 24th pick overall. It is assumed that he will sign a three-year rookie contract with the team.
> ...


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Blazeristo.

Not Blazerista.

Unless he changes his sex.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

**** yeah!


----------



## RobyCat (Mar 28, 2008)

Rudy is a unbelievable guy in Spain...I Love him...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> In any case, Rudy is asking for "a lot of minutes" to make up for the economic losses that he will supposedly suffer in his first years in the NBA


wait, what? You gotta earn the minutes son.

Just play your game, and you will be fine.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

crandc said:


> Blazeristo.
> 
> Not Blazerista.
> 
> Unless he changes his sex.


Actually Blazerista would be more accurate but both are not usually used this way in spanish. It would be more like "el jugador de los Blazers" (Blazers player), or simply Blazer would suit better


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> wait, what? You gotta earn the minutes son.
> 
> Just play your game, and you will be fine.


is that what Jack does?

It wouldn't surprise me to see KP consolidate considerably in order to force Nate's hand to play him minutes...

What can a Jack/Outlaw/pick package get us? It would free up time for Rudy and Channing (who will look much better when next to Oden than when next to Pryz or Outlaw with no inside offense on the court)

targets:
Harris
Calderon
Iguodala
Deng
Conley
...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

darkhelmit54 said:


> is that what Jack does?
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see KP consolidate considerably in order to force Nate's hand to play him minutes...
> 
> ...



I think it could move us up in the draft. I really think that's what will happen.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I think it would be cool to move up in the draft, but IDK who to take. It seems like the real PG that would work for us would be Rose. I was pretty un-impressed with Westbrook, and it seems like a longshot he will draft Hudson. IDK how Mayo would work with Oden, Aldridge, Roy and Rudy, because Mayo needs to be somewhat the man, imo. Bayless is tight, but he seems more like a combo guard.

Bayless would probably be the best fit though, taking into account draft position and the player. Rose is my favorite. Westbrook slid down on my list, and i love Hudson, but don't see him gettin' picked, though he would be a steal in the 2nd.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

The Rockets are to China as the Blazers are to Spain?

(next season)

Kind of cool. I wish there were billions of Spaniards that could vote Rudy and Sergio in to the all-star game.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The Professional Fan said:


> The Rockets are to China as the Blazers are to Spain?
> 
> (next season)
> 
> Kind of cool. I wish there were billions of Spaniards that could vote Rudy and Sergio in to the all-star game.


Sergio in the all-star game would be funny. It would be the forst time in NBA history that a 12th man started for an all-star team


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Sergio in the all-star game would be funny. It would be the forst time in NBA history that a 12th man started for an all-star team


Hey, if the Lakers can stuff the ballot box and put AC Green in the starting lineup, anything is possible.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Sergio in the all-star game would be funny. It would be the forst time in NBA history that a 12th man started for an all-star team


You know I was being sarcastic, right?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

damn, Portland is gonna be stacked next year


----------



## Bladow (Mar 28, 2008)

So I dont know really if Pritchard will want to break up the chemistry to bring in a big name. I mean I read all the talk about Josh Smith, Marion, Iggy etc. But the reality is that if Rudy come here the existing core team is pretty solid.

I think there are probably 3 players likely to be moving on next year. 
Jack, Frye, Wafer

I really like Frye and his game but I dont know if he will be around. If we could keep him some how for one more year then Raef will be gone by then.

The thing that kills me the most about this team is defense and lack of rebounds. Also the killer instinct to put teams away. I mean being up by 15pts in half a dozen games this year and then losing is just not acceptable IMO.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Bladow said:


> So I dont know really if Pritchard will want to break up the chemistry to bring in a big name. I mean I read all the talk about Josh Smith, Marion, Iggy etc. But the reality is that if Rudy come here the existing core team is pretty solid.
> 
> I think there are probably 3 players likely to be moving on next year.
> Jack, Frye, Wafer
> ...


Nice first post, Bladow, and welcome in. 

I agree with you about the chemistry piece. I think bringing in a veteran starter could certainly work, but I'd worry especially about someone like Marion who might feel like it should be _his_ team, despite Roy making the All-Star team last year when he (Marion) didn't, etc.

I also agree about the players most likely to be moving on.

As for the "killer instinct", keep in mind that teams lose games where they've been up by 15 or more pretty regularly and that this season the Blazers "stole" their share of games in come-from-behind wins. With the additions of Oden and Fernandez next season and with guys like Roy, Aldridge, and the rest being a year's worth additionally seasoned, I think many of the "attitude" aspects of this team (defense, rebounding, hustle, dagger shots, etc.) should grow nicely.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

> In any case, Rudy is asking for "a lot of minutes" to make up for the economic losses that he will supposedly suffer in his first years in the NBA.


I'm fine with him getting "a lot of minutes" early in the season to see how he can help the team, but if he can't be a productive player he needs to earn him minutes like everyone else.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

*Fernadez 90% chance of coming*

http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2008/04/rudy_fernandez_to_portland_is.html#more

_ The player from DKV Joventut has admitted that there is a "90% chance" he will be playing in the best league in the world next season, specifically for the Portland Trail Blazers, along side Sergio Rodriguez. Spanish manager Pepu Hernandez has offered his support, adding, "Whatever decision he makes, he makes. I think things will turn out well for him."

Rudy has admitted that he wants to achieve "the dream" of playing in the United States, even though he made it clear that his priorities lie with Joventut and their effort to win the league title. ...

Rudy also said that he speaks often with Sergio Rodriguez, the Spanish point guard who plays in Portland, who keeps him up to date on the team and the quality of life in the city. In any case, Rudy is asking for "a lot of minutes" to make up for the economic losses that he will supposedly suffer in his first years in the NBA._

Hey anything over 5.3 % is good with me =D


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Fernadez 90% chance of coming*

this is old


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Fernadez 90% chance of coming*



c_note said:


> this is old


what u mean old it was just posted on oregon live 40 minutes ago


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Fernadez 90% chance of coming*



whatsmyname said:


> what u mean old it was just posted on oregon live 40 minutes ago


It was posted on here last week or the week before


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Fernadez 90% chance of coming*

The original article is dated March 27, 2008, so it's not like it's ancient news or something.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Fernadez 90% chance of coming*

Sweet! Great news. I hope he gets a lot of minutes and I hope he plays well.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Fernadez 90% chance of coming*

Yeah, this was posted a while back
http://www.basketballforum.com/port...0-percent-chance-playing-nba-next-season.html

That's why I come to this board for my Blazers news first.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Fernadez 90% chance of coming*



whatsmyname said:


> what u mean old it was just posted on oregon live 40 minutes ago


This is the first time I've seen the story, so thanks! I can't wait to see how the guy plays in a Blazer uniform. I hope he can live up to the hype.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Fernadez 90% chance of coming*

que the "Nate plays Sergio hardly any minutes, so he's going to play Rudy limited minutes" whining.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Fernadez 90% chance of coming*

^lol.

I hope Rudy comes over, but he still has to earn his minutes, he isn't going to be handed them. I think he will be a backup for most if not all next year. But i'm happy he is here, and see him somehow starting for this team in the future.

Everything is going to revolve around draft day. God i just hope that Westbrook falls to 13 and we don't have to make deals or anything and we can work on consolidating and stuff. Too many good players would be a great problem to have, as long as we have a PG!

Webster might just be coming around for the SF spot.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Fernadez 90% chance of coming*

Nate plays Sergio hardly any minutes, so he's going to play Rudy limited minutes


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

bump for those who missed it the first time around.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Fernadez 90% chance of coming*



GOD said:


> Nate plays Sergio hardly any minutes, so he's going to play Rudy limited minutes


I am not sure I understand your logic here. Is this tongue n cheek? Is the fact they are both white spanish euro guards the reason? Where is the correlation? What are you basing this on?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Sergio doesn't play a lot of minutes because he doesn't deserve them...plain and simple. Sergio has been dissapointing this year...his outside shot is non existant, his defense is weak and he has been far to turnover prone...

I don't really care for Jack either...as a PG specifically....even less, but he has shown an ability to score, and coming off the bench that is something needed IMO...but he to is TO prone and has suspect defense....

I don't think you can compare Rudy and Sergio....Rudy has been a starter and main member of his european team for several years now AND on the spanish national team...Sergio has been niether....

Don't read too much into the "more minutes" comment....I think he is merely trying to state that he expects to play a lot if he comes to the NBA and not sit on the bench...and why wouldn't he? He has been a major starter for his team and one of the best players in europe...I can certainly understand him not wanting to come to the NBA just to sit on the bench...but all this is moot anyway, b\c ultimately his play will determine how much he plays...and I think that he will come over and be a significant contributor to the team and prove more than worthy of significant minutes


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

me encanta rudy!!!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Fernadez 90% chance of coming*



GOD said:


> Nate plays Sergio hardly any minutes, so he's going to play Rudy limited minutes


I'm afraid this might be true. Rudy is an offensive wiz. On defense, it is another story. He plays kind of like Bonzi did--he plays hard for the steal up top, but that is about it. On the videos I posted the other day, you can see Rudy "guarding" the pick and roll. As soon as the pick comes Rudy didn't fight over or under, he just gave up on the play. I can't imagine he will stay in a Nate-coached game very long doing that--no matter how good of a scorer he is.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Fernadez 90% chance of coming*



GOD said:


> Nate plays Sergio hardly any minutes, so he's going to play Rudy limited minutes


I have a feeling that Kevin Pritchard, Nate's boss, will be none to pleased with ol' Nate if he doesn't get Rudy on the floor for extended minutes. I know there have been rumblings over Sergio's lack of playing time, and with Rudy supposedly being more NBA ready, KP will want his star recruit to play.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Check out the defense by Rudy at 0:28 and 2:05 marks of the video (his most recent game).

video

0:28 Maybe he didn't know the pick was coming, but it didn't look that blind. Rudy was out of the play.

2:05 Rudy takes a half effort stab at the ball while the offensive player goes easily around him.

This is what scares me.

Rudy has great offensive numbers . . . but so did Zach.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Fernadez 90% chance of coming*

As has been discussed before, the reason why Sergio doesn't get any minutes is because he SUCKS right now. He can't shoot to save his life, his defense makes Jack and Blake look like all NBA defensive! Sure, some of it is confidence (due to lack of minutes), but a lot of it due to the fact he's not that good. That is why he doesn't get minutes.

As for Rudy, he's a STAR over in Spain. He's a significantly better shooter, scorer and player than Sergio ever was over there. He's a *starter* on his team. 

Nate isn't all the sudden going to limit Rudy's minutes because of the same reason he limits Sergios. It's not some conspiracy. It's because Sergio sucks at a lot of important factions of the game.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Reep, we have the same concern. 

He needs to pick up his defensive game. I pray to god, that if he doesn't play defense, that Nate doesn't put him on the floor. It would hurt our team.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Sergio does one thing really well: pass. one-dimensional players can make it in the NBA. Theo Ratliff mainly blocked shots. Steve Kerr and Juan Dixon mainly shot. but it's hard and not common to give them big minutes. 

Rudy does two things really well: pass and shoot. the league (and our team) has tons of two-dimensional players who get big minutes.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

and if he isnt as good as advertised then its ok cuz we bought the pick for like 1 mil and if it doesnt work out its no big deal


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

:clap2:
:yay:
:biggrin:
:cheers:


----------

